# Help with making a router jig



## TJ013 (14 Apr 2012)

Hi all,
Iam new to this,
Iam looking for some help, please.

Looking to make a jig for a router, to cut some aluminium profile, max 3mm thick.

Need to cut 3 x 10mm holes, a vertical slot in the top middle of the profile too.
And the same pattern on the other side of the profile.

Iam looking to buy a new router too, Open to suggestions.
So all your help and advise would be great.

If someone is willing to meet me and set up a jig for me, I wouldn't even mind paying for it,

Many thanks guys.

Can send pictures of what Iam looking to do, if need be.


----------



## Shultzy (15 Apr 2012)

A picture or a drawing would be better to visualise what you want to do. Holes are usually drilled.


----------



## tomthumbtom8 (24 Apr 2012)

yes if you have a drawing dxf would be good i could cut it for you on my CNC machine pm me

Tom


----------

